# Profiles dangereux ?



## Remygr (11 Août 2017)

Bonsoir, j'ai découvert il y a peu, une app qui s'appelle tweakbox. Elle permet de télécharger des app tweaker ou autres. Pour installé tweakbox, il me demande d'installer un profil, le profil est vérifié mais j'ai entendu dire qu'on pouvait chopé un virus avec un profil. J'ai essayé tweakbox et sa marche. Sa a l'air sérieux mais j'aimerais savoir si certains savent si elle est vraiment sur. Je voudrais aussi savoir si l'histoire des profils virus est vrai. Au passage le site de tweakbox est en https donc sécurisé si sa peu aidé. Merci.


----------



## Gwen (11 Août 2017)

Tu demandes de l'aide pour savoir si tu peux pirater des logiciels sans rien risquer. Dans un sens, j'espère plutôt que tu te chopes un gros truc bien méchant qui te fera passer l'envie d'escroquer les développeurs. Car oui, il y a un réel risque. Si c'est gratuit, pose-toi la question.


----------



## Larme (11 Août 2017)

Je ne suis pas sûr concernant le profil, mais en tout cas, si cela permet d'installer des apps, cela veut dire que cela ne passe pas par l'AppStore et donc la validation Apple.
Donc potentiellement, les apps que tu installeras seront peut-être vérolées (et donc modifiées) par rapport aux originales, et donc récupérer tes informations personnelles pour leur compte (tu penses envoyer un message via FaceBook, mais en fait ils interceptent ta donnée, la copient l'envoie sur leur serveur privé, puis la renvoient telle quelle à FaceBook ce qui fait que tu ne vois pas de différence) ou utiliser carrément des API privées qui pourraient récupérer à ton insu tes données (là, tu ne pourras rien).


----------



## Remygr (11 Août 2017)

Merci pour la réponse. Je ne cherche pas ce genre logiciels piratés mais modifié. Comme Facebook ou twitter pour obtenir des améliorations et de nouvelles fonctionnalités. Ou des émulateurs non dispo sur l'appstore. Merci encore.


----------



## r e m y (11 Août 2017)

À partir du moment où une application a été modifiée, tu ne peux pas savoir exactement ce qui a ete modifié... il y a les modifications que tu voies et celles qui agissent dans ton dos.


----------



## Remygr (11 Août 2017)

Ok merci. Je pense que c un peu tard car j'ai déjà essayé l'application. Après ce n'est pas forcément un virus. Mais je vais tout supprimé au cas où.


----------

